# Synarel



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi
I am at the end of my first FET , due to ET next week. I am coming to the end of my Synarel and I am hoping I don't run out. I still have an opened bottle given to me by my clinic back in September when I finished my fresh cycle. Is it safe to use that bottle (still in date) to finish the cycle? Or should I ask the clinic for another bottle. Do the bottles have an expiry time once they have been opened?
Thanks
kathryn x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kathryn,

Did you manage to continue with the one bottle? According to the comapny information the nasal spray can still be used once opened, assuming it is stored in a cool dry place (not above 25C), up until the end of the expiry date of the bottle. So the bottle from last year should still be okay if you needed to use it. Generally speaking though for hygeine purposes most bottles of eye/ear drops/nasal spray are discarded 4 weeks after opening but the actual drug stability will be fine so it will still work if used after this time.

Lots of     for ET this week

Maz x


----------

